# convict fry pics



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

growing slow as hell


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Better slow than not at all!

Mummy has some amazing looking colours on her!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

true true heh, yeah she gets really bright when breeding.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

the babies allrdy have beautiful colors congrats


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

con man said:


> the babies allrdy have beautiful colors congrats


 thnx, heh the pink is from their bellies that are always full of food. lol


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow..I dare you to drop a goldfish in thurrr!


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i had some baby cons cycling my tank, not that small, biggest was an inch well i also had goldfish in there, id find dead goldfish missing eyes, and down to the bones in sections of them


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice frys


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

heh thnx for the comments guys, im trying to get them on live baby brine shrimp but its a pain in the ass, im already out of those san fransico packets and my lfs doesnt sell just the packets, i think they are big enough for frozen brine shrimp though...?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

cool pics. the female has nice colours.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats they are still alive


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

look at all the cuuuute little feeders


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx for the comments.

piranha45: haha, at the rate they're growin they'll have a while before they are big enough for feeders.

lol

george


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

One word FEEDERS


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)




----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Shred Revolution said:


>


 You do that to every post! You just want your number of posts to go up! Go die!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...










...........I dont like your convicts.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

They're not mine, but anyways, what is wrong with them?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they look nice. very colorful


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> They're not mine, but anyways, what is wrong with them?


 I find them ugly. Is that so wrong......hence the







take offence where it is intended I am not giving you the







I am giving the fish the







its not I mean to offend anyone. the nature of boards is for you to beable to give your opinion. thats all I am doing.......so I stand by the


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lol, shred you've hurt me


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Think for a second. If these things were a challenge to breed no one would be calling them feeders or giving thumbs down.

That female is stunning, no way around it. Hope the fry get some of those genes.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I wonder if my female is a hybrid or something. She is a white convict (pinks can be pink or white) but she is shaped more like a discus. Her body is very tell but its not wide, she also has huge eyes. I wish I had pics but my camera isnt working.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I think you bought a jellybean parrot. not a convict


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

acestro said:


> Think for a second. If these things were a challenge to breed no one would be calling them feeders or giving thumbs down.
> 
> That female is stunning, no way around it. Hope the fry get some of those genes.


i know that, i was being sarcastic.

and thnx for the compliment.


----------

